
ZFS Is the FS for Containers in Ubuntu 16.04 - rograndom
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/16/zfs-is-the-fs-for-containers-in-ubuntu-16-04/
======
dh997
"OpenZFS" actually means ZoL, the only way to legally ship meant dkms until
now, unless there has been CDDL/GPL reinterpretation, a different codebase or
agreement with Redwood Shores. The three concerns are stability (battle tested
in production at scale, not just some home torrent servers), performance
(which wasnt yet up to other production fses) and lawsuits from the Emerald
Kingdom.

If it works, great, but there's been ppas for ZoL and the docker zfs backed
for a while (we've tested it but decided to go with whats faster and more
supportable).

I guess this also means ZoL may be able to drop dkms after they consult their
own lawyers, because I'm not entirely convinced Canoncial has this right.

Edit: confirmed this is actually CDDL ZoL code linked as modules, so perhaps
Canonical lawyers reinterpreted zfs and spl binary modules shipped to users
are still not part of the kernel to be copacetic.
[http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/zfsutils-
linux](http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/zfsutils-linux)

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS)

------
zubairq
This is amazing news. I can't believe that it did not get more coverage! Will
I be able to use Ubuntu with ZFS as the main file system too?

